# Solved: DNS Server Address Dissapears After Reboot



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

Every time I reboot my computer, I have to manually input the DNS server address into the network connection for my internet to work. I have no idea why it suddenly started doing this, or what could have caused it. I'm also unsure of when, but I think it started about a week ago.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try a system restore to before the issue occurred?

What version of Windows do you run?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't remember if I tried one... I don't think so.

I run Windows XP, service pack 3.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Artem>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : enterprise
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-DB-BD-DC-D7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.140
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.246
68.87.71.230

C:\Documents and Settings\Artem>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

If I do that, then I can't have a static ip, and therefore port forwarding won't work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, do it and let's see what you get, then we'll address it.


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

I know that setting it to find it automatically will work. That's what I set it to a little while ago. But, I want to have a static ip. I just don't know why it's resetting the DNS parts every time it reboots.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We're going to try to fix that once we get it working with automatic addressing.

I'd like to see this once you get it connected.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Artem>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : enterprise
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.md.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.md.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-DB-BD-DC-D7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.140
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.246
68.87.71.230
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 15, 2010 6:19:32 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 16, 2010 6:19:32 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Artem>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's do a stack reset, then configure the static IP address as you would normally.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Next, configure for your static address and post another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Artem>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : enterprise
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-DB-BD-DC-D7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.140
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.246
68.87.71.230

C:\Documents and Settings\Artem>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is this working at this point?


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

Nope. It's still empty after a restart.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL again.


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Artem>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : enterprise
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-DB-BD-DC-D7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.140
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.246
68.87.71.230

C:\Documents and Settings\Artem>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What exactly is empty, that looks normal.


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

That's because I manually input the DNS server after every reboot to get internet access.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I would like to see it right after the reboot before you change anything.


----------



## AMorrison0903 (Apr 11, 2008)

If all else fails, you can set it in the registry manually...

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\

There is a name server file, you can add the DNS server(S) there and see if it sticks.

Be sure to backup the registry first, incase you make a mistake. Modifying the registry can be very hazardous and non-reversible if done improperly.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

He has entered the values manually.


----------



## AMorrison0903 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah, my apologies, did not realize he did them from the registry.


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Artem>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : enterprise
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-DB-BD-DC-D7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.140
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Artem>


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to get that.. I was busy the past two days. I actually haven't tried it from the registry, but I'll wait for a reply.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's really odd, and certainly not normal! Something must be corrupted somewhere.

How about trying SFC? SFC Tutorial


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

Does it matter that my XP reinstall disc is not the same service pack as what's installed on my computer?


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

So.. I ran SFC.... but I didn't get any message from it or anything. I assume it's finished, but it didn't say anything... the box just disappeared. Is that normal?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I would have thought it would tell you something, but maybe if it doesn't find anything...

Let's try uninstalling ALL of the network adapters in Device manager, then rebooting to allow them to be discovered again. This rebuilds the networking stuff, maybe it'll sort out whatever is causing the DNS Server setting to disappear.


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

So, I uninstalled, and rebooted to let the computer re-install them, and then I went ahead and put in the static IP info.


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

And it works now! Thanks so much! If it acts up again, I'll post, but after a reboot, it's all good so far.


----------



## AMorrison0903 (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome... Glad it works!


----------



## Untold Prophecy (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help, and to the forum moderator too. I didn't end up needing the registry, but thanks for the idea at least.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad it all worked out.


----------

